

Frienda - iqster
http://www.friendda.org/

======
rglover
Cute. But, no.

------
TamDenholm
Only slightly less insane than normal NDA's. :P

------
sunchild
Aside from the parody, this kind of "plain English" contract always backfires.

While most contracts are written by people who secretly wish we still spoke
Latin, the real purpose of contracts is to write down expectations with
_extreme precision_ so that the parties have some guidance when it comes to
worst-case scenarios.

When you try to use "handshake deal" language in a contract, it still needs to
be as _precise_ as possible.

P.S. NDAs between friends is a bad idea to begin with.

